# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Meatball House

## Jersey Boss

It appears that the old Caf Plaid location will be the home for a new eatery and a new concept come September. This sounds like it has the potential to be a success based on the ownership and uniqueness of the offering.

Wall to wall meatballs: Meatball House coming to Campus Corner - Norman Transcript: NTown

----------


## Roger S

Sounds like something I would drive down there to try... Definitely would when I'm down there for basketball games.

----------


## Tritone

The title itself has my stomach rumbling.  Now, at 11:30 p.m. in small-town Oklahoma, there's nowhere to go for meatballs.

----------


## kevinpate

This is making me happy.  That part of Boyd has seen a lot of me recently, though only occasionally for meals.  This could be a game changer on that regard.

----------


## Filthy

I'm telling you now.....this is going to be the spot!!! In my monthly travels to NYC...."The Meatball Shop" in Brooklyn/Williamsburg is always a MUST. I don't know, that you can really call it a food "concept," as its just meatballs served 79 different ways...but there are so many different options/varieties of meats, that you can use. I am so excited about this one! In the past few years, after the Fat Sandwich company closed down, Fuzzys had become my new favorite drunken gameday stop. But, I can see this place being near and dear to me on GameDays!!!!

I posted a link below. (Yes......I know that the link below, is NOT for the "Meatball House" mentioned in this theread......but, I'm confident that it will give you a realistic idea of what to expect in regards to food options from "Meatball House.") My mouth is already watering!!!!

Food - The Meatball Shop

----------


## Wendizzle

Hey everyone - I'm working with Andrew and Rudy on Meatball House and wanted to post our menu for you. You can see it on our Facebook page:  https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...4752188&type=3

We don't have a 100% on the opening date - but are aiming for mid-September. Gotta get that liquor license first! We're hiring, too, so if you know anyone that's into slingin' balls, send 'em our way!

----------


## positano

Uh oh.  Early reports not very good.  Heard from 3 entirely different groups that portions were small (even for sliders), and prices were high for what you get.  I asked about food quality and the response was "it's fine".  Sorry, but I don't know specifically what the different people ordered.

Any positive reports?  I would love this place to be successful.  Hopefully the early reports are just growing pains.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> Uh oh.  Early reports not very good.  Heard from 3 entirely different groups that portions were small (even for sliders), and prices were high for what you get.  I asked about food quality and the response was "it's fine".  Sorry, but I don't know specifically what the different people ordered.
> 
> Any positive reports?  I would love this place to be successful.  Hopefully the early reports are just growing pains.


Ya I am giving it a couple of weeks before I try. I haven't had anyone from campus tell me they have gone yet.

I find the menu a bit limited?

----------


## Urbanized

I went for a practice night a little over a week ago and thought it was pretty excellent. I also felt like the prices were pretty good; in fact we all tried to analyze the menu from a college student's perspective and felt like it was pretty well-priced for that market, much less for those of us who aren't students any more.

----------


## TexanOkie

There are two parts to this post: a review and a question.

Review:  My wife and I tried this place out for the first time several months ago, not knowing what to expect. I've never been a huge fan of meatballs, but she loves them. I ordered whatever the menu item is that's essentially spaghetti with meatballs, in meat sauce. It was only okay. My wife ate one of their custom order options, though and loved it. About a month later, we went back and I also tried one of the custom orders. It was amazing. The custom orders give about five stages with several options at each stage--(1) how many balls (1, 2, or 3), (2) what kind of balls (beef, pork, beef + pork, lamb, turkey, fish-tato, veggie), (3) what kind of sauce (tomato, mushroom, gorgonzola, BBQ, meat, chimichurri), (4) cheese (parmesan, gorgonzola, provolone), and (5) how it's served (sandwhich, with salad, with focaccia). I didn't feel like I was that hungry when we went back (mostly because I still had the mediocre first experience in mind), so I only ordered one beef + pork ball with tomato sauce and parmesan, served with the salad. It was really good, and the salad especially was good. I can't place what their house dressing is, but it complemented the meat perfectly. What's more, just one ball and the salad was enough food to satisfy my hunger (for $3.50, btw). We go back regularly now, and I've tried the lamb and turkey balls, mushroom and BBQ sauces, but always get my meatballs served with the salad. The best combo I've had thus far are turkey meatballs with mushroom sauce and provolone. Anyway, I highly recommend this place. Not a highball-type restaurant and not a hole-in-the-wall, either, but for that in-between niche with fast-food-like prices, it's become one of my favorite restaurants in the metro.

Question:  Meatball House posted a photo on Twitter recently indicating that they were expanding with a new location in Deep Deuce somewhere (which will be much more convenient for us, since we live in Gatewood), but I couldn't tell from the photo where the location was. Does anyone here have any info on where Meatball House's Deep Deuce location will be?

----------


## AP

It will be in Maywood II.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

Ok they are redoing the menu and name (House 333). Got a sneak peak on Friday last week:

----------


## Jersey Boss

The deletion of pork and beef n pork is not a positive.  I think they may be getting a little far afield here. I really enjoyed the beef and beef and pork whenever I went to eat there.  When going with a group it seems the fish balls or veggie balls were not being ordered.

----------


## CCOKC

That is probably true. As a vegetarian I appreciate the veggie options and there appear to be plenty on this menu.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

> That is probably true. As a vegetarian I appreciate the veggie options and there appear to be plenty on this menu.


I had the veggie and fishtato meatballs the last time I was there and they were 10/10.

----------


## Jersey Boss

If they are as good as the aforementioned pork n beef they were scrumptious. However deleting the pork option from a place that specializes in _meat_balls and offering pita rolls, jerk chicken, and honey chicken wraps seems to me to be a restaurant that is trying to figure out what it is.

----------


## Timshel

Unless I missed something the Deep Deuce location never opened. Does anyone know why?

----------


## Roger S

> Unless I missed something the Deep Deuce location never opened. Does anyone know why?


Nope. You didn't miss anything.... In fact I had totally forgot they were looking at Deep Deuce until you mentioned it.... Don't know why though.

----------


## Ginkasa

> If they are as good as the aforementioned pork n beef they were scrumptious. However deleting the pork option from a place that specializes in _meat_balls and offering pita rolls, jerk chicken, and honey chicken wraps seems to me to be a restaurant that is trying to figure out what it is.


Possibly why they changed the name.

----------


## shawnw

I guess "Ball House" was out of the question....

----------


## Pete

> Unless I missed something the Deep Deuce location never opened. Does anyone know why?


Just been delayed.

I've been assured it is still happening.

----------


## shawnw

See my post in the Maywood thread. All the signage that's up is for places not named Meatball House or House 333. Unless I'm looking in the wrong place.

http://www.okctalk.com/showthread.ph...89#post1021989

----------


## Urbanized

That’s correct. Black Walnut, Grey Sweater, La Baguette.

----------


## Jersey Boss

I've been told the one on Boyd is closed now.

----------


## Roger S

> I've been told the one on Boyd is closed now.


No social media activity since November and no new reviews in last two months.... Just guessing  here but I'd guess you were told correctly.

Last time I was there was for the TCU/OU game in October.

----------


## Urbanized

Oops wrong thread

----------


## Roger S

> Oops wrong thread


HAHA... Yep! ..... I was just about to agree with ya anyway.

----------


## Pete

It is not closed.

Renamed to House 333.

----------


## Roger S

> It is not closed.
> 
> Renamed to House 333.


Right but they were very active on social media until November and not a peep since then nor am I finding any new reviews for them.

----------


## Pete

> Right but they were very active on social media until November and not a peep since then nor am I finding any new reviews for them.


I'll have more on this later but they are definitely not closed; even Yelp says they are.

----------


## Jersey Boss

FWIW the listed phone # has been d/c

----------


## Roger S

> FWIW the listed phone # has been d/c


I asked a friend that lives in Norman but he said he didn't think it was open but couldn't confirm 100%.... Pete possibly has some inside news he can't share with us yet is what I'm guessing from his last comment.

----------


## Pete

> I asked a friend that lives in Norman but he said he didn't think it was open but couldn't confirm 100%.... Pete possibly has some inside news he can't share with us yet is what I'm guessing from his last comment.


The news is that I just traded messages with the owner.

I'll have more on this later.

----------


## Jersey Boss

Building is still vacant.  Anybody know what is happening to this place?

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

Ya I don't think they are coming back. I know the OU IT Store is moved out of the large space next to this. Interested to see what happens on this area.

----------


## ChargerAg

> Building is still vacant.  Anybody know what is happening to this place?


Its always amazing to me that so many good businesses go broke on campus corners while place like this or the porch stand vacant for long period of time.    Money flows are a strange thing.

----------


## soonerfan_in_okc

> The news is that I just traded messages with the owner.
> 
> I'll have more on this later.


Can we have your more now?

----------


## Pete

> Can we have your more now?


He never called me back after promising to do so 3 different times.

I guess it's completely closed.

----------


## FighttheGoodFight

Campus corner has become a strange place. They raised rent too much and now some of the local places leave but also big chains can't make it either. I am happy to see downtown Main getting more businesses and events. I would rather go there than Campus Corner. That being said if I was a student now they sure have lost a lot of fun places.

----------


## SEMIweather

> Campus corner has become a strange place. They raised rent too much and now some of the local places leave but also big chains can't make it either. I am happy to see downtown Main getting more businesses and events. I would rather go there than Campus Corner. That being said if I was a student now they sure have lost a lot of fun places.


Skinny Slim's Norman has been sitting there, nearly completed, for literally a year now without ever opening and I have no idea why.

----------


## Pete

Kong's should be opening in the next few weeks.

----------


## SEMIweather

> Kong's should be opening in the next few weeks.


Have you heard anything about what's caused Skinny's to have such a long delay? At this point I would honestly just expect them to give up on ever opening that location, but from what I've heard it is expected to open someday.

----------


## Pete

> Have you heard anything about what's caused Skinny's to have such a long delay? At this point I would honestly just expect them to give up on ever opening that location, but from what I've heard it is expected to open someday.


No idea.

I had completely forgotten about their plans down there (and it seems they have as well).

----------


## jedicurt

> Skinny Slim's Norman has been sitting there, nearly completed, for literally a year now without ever opening and I have no idea why.


i talked with a manager about a month ago... they said that all work has stopped on Skinny Slim's Norman, because they got an opportunity to put one in an airport somewhere... (i want to say i overheard Colorado Spring Airport... but don't take that as gospel).  and that once it is up and running... then they will come back and finish Norman..... seams really really dumb to me. and the manager i talked to didn't seem to disagree with that assessment.

----------


## PaddyShack

> i talked with a manager about a month ago... they said that all work has stopped on Skinny Slim's Norman, because they got an opportunity to put one in an airport somewhere... (i want to say i overheard Colorado Spring Airport... but don't take that as gospel).  and that once it is up and running... then they will come back and finish Norman..... seams really really dumb to me. and the manager i talked to didn't seem to disagree with that assessment.


Is Skinny Slims a chain or franchise? The only one not in OK from google is one in Springfield, MO.

----------


## jedicurt

> Is Skinny Slims a chain or franchise? The only one not in OK from google is one in Springfield, MO.


all one owner from what i have heard.  and slowly just expanding his brand

----------

